# How do you buy?



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am curious how do most people buy their guns. Do you buy from stores like Cabelas, coastal farms, sportsmans warehouse,ect or do you buy from pawn shops? Perhaps private party? We buy most of ours from pawn shops but a few have been from Sportsmans warehouse and Coastal


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

A few folks, I know, only buy privately for cash.
Sometimes its best to feed the bulldog rather than fight him off. So you may not want to purchase all your guns from individuals.
Its harder to follow a trail that's had fresh snow fall on it.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I've purchased mine through a gun store.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

We had a gun show here a few days ago at the expo center and a lot of people were buying that way


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I used to buy only retail.
I have bought a few at gun at shows.
More recently from estate sales.
I know exactly what I want; I never impulse buy and I will search and look some more and wait until I see what I want at my price. The exception was when Obama was hired as a national gun sales rep. Then I stood in long lines at the gun store like everyone else.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> I am curious how do most people buy their guns. Do you buy from stores like Cabelas, coastal farms, sportsmans warehouse,ect or do you buy from pawn shops? Perhaps private party? We buy most of ours from pawn shops but a few have been from Sportsmans warehouse and Coastal


Gun shows, gun auctions, and Gunbroker.com


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

From private individuals, at gun stores, at gun shows. Just realized I've never bought a gun from a big store such as Cabelas, Farm Stores, etc.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I have several that I have traded for with no paperwork, but used as a cash substitute. I have no problem with this from friends.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

about every legal way , what I find is that a local dealer can usually bring in most anything I can find online for not much more than I would pay online + transfer fee. I might save 20 or 30 dollars buy buying online then paying the transfer but it is worth something to have a local dealer near by.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I buy them on line from places like Grabagun, and pay a local FFL for the transfer.

I have bought several face-to-face in parking lots from folks who posted guns for sale on forums.

The worst places (most expensive) around here are: 
(1) pawn shops which want retail + 20%, and 
(2) gun shows where sellers want retail + 50%.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a C & R license and buy on line with that. In addition I am a GSSF member and pick up one LEO Glock each year from Blue Label Dealers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Never bought one from a pawn shop. My go-to squirrel gun came from Wal-mart.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe you need to visit your family in the "Free" state of Alaska.





Oregon1986 said:


> We had a gun show here a few days ago at the expo center and a lot of people were buying that way


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I deal with two local dealers who I have known all my life. although I give them both some of my business, the one dealer gets a little more of my purchases because although both have good deals for me on firearms, the one dealer always throws in a box of ammo with the deal. Even if the free box is only a 25 count short box, free ammunition is free ammunition.

The other dealer may not throw in ammo but if needed, he makes deals on the price of holster or gun case to match the weapon in addition to the price deal on the weapon.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Last few I've bought have been semi-or custom jobs so it's direct from the manufacturer to a local FFL to handle the transfer. Other "off the shelf" guns I normally order from Bud's Guns or Grab a gun and have shipped to a local FFL. 

Other than a couple pawn shops, we really don't have any brick and mortar shops here. Cabela's is about 40 minutes away, but even their sales still suck as far as prices go and the sales tax is a killer in that county. For used guns i keep an eye on the bulletin board at our post Skeet club. Around APR-MAY, the students here (Army Majors) are getting ready to PCS, some of whom are headed overseas, so there's a brisk trade in used guns about that time frame.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I have bought most of my guns from the same dealer for about 20 years. Not only are Bob's prices really good, if I have a question, he will know--not guess at but know the answer. That is worth a lot.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have bought guns from all the sources mentioned. The pawnshop had good deals until they raised their prices to what the internet sellers were asking.

Some people don't want to go through a background check. Not because they would be prohibited but because they don't want to be on the government's list. I don't know what the laws are in OR. They used to be quite lax. My brother lives in OR and open carries his revolver. Lately we are getting news from there that the gun grabbers are taking over. Latest is a bill introduced in the legislature limiting ammunition sales to 20 rounds a month. Good luck buying a box of shotgun shells (25 in a box). When I shot trap I would easily go through 200 rounds a week. Good luck with that.

In the free states (different conotation than precivil war) we don't need a background check for a face to face gun sale if both parties are residents of the state the transaction takes place in. All other sales do require a background check unless you want to break the law. 

The gun grabbers yell about buying guns off the internet without a background check. That doesn't happen unless the buyer and seller are from the same state and meet face to face (see above). All other internet sales have to have a background check on the buyer. *There is no gun show loophole.* Eighty % of the sellers at gun shows hold Federal Firearms Licenses (FFL) and must run a background check on prospective buyers. The other 20% are private sellers who are only selling a few guns a year so don't need an FFL. They don't require background checks, same as if the buyer and seller met face to face at the police station or any other place.

Alas, all my guns were lost in a boating accident.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Nimrod said:


> I have bought guns from all the sources mentioned. The pawnshop had good deals until they raised their prices to what the internet sellers were asking.
> 
> Some people don't want to go through a background check. Not because they would be prohibited but because they don't want to be on the government's list. I don't know what the laws are in OR. They used to be quite lax. My brother lives in OR and open carries his revolver. Lately we are getting news from there that the gun grabbers are taking over. Latest is a bill introduced in the legislature limiting ammunition sales to 20 rounds a month. Good luck buying a box of shotgun shells (25 in a box). When I shot trap I would easily go through 200 rounds a week. Good luck with that.
> 
> ...


This post is good enough that it needs quoted in case anyone missed it the first time.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

I purchased one last weekend at a gun show. but it was from a guy ive known since hischool. he was a dealer and had to do the backround check. no prob.

I have purchased a few new but most from friends. I have purchased several from guys walking around at gun shows also.

so I guess ive purchased them about every way you can


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Some from the same family owned/operated (3 generations) local gun shop for the past 30 years. Others from other members of my local fish 'n' game club.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

Guns that don't require registration I've bought from friends for cash. All other guns are bought from local gun stores. I'll go in and show them the price online and they usually match or come very close and I buy locally. As stated earlier I could save a few bucks online but the local shop is happy. All ammo I buy in bulk online, never had a shop come close to what I can pay online.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what guns require registration ?
besides NFA items like SBR , AOW , pre-1986 full auto or class III.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

in pa if you buy any gun new or used from a shop or an FFL it must be registered in your name. a long gun (shotguns, hunting rifles) if bought from a private party are not required to be registered in your name. AK's are also grouped into the long gun category. it was explained to me they are grouped into the category because their barrels are pressed in and can't be disassembled like AR style rifles. AR's are grouped and must be registered like pistols. I believe pistols if they are gifted by a direct family member aren't required to be registered but a bill of sale is used to show change of possession. I think its weird that my dad who lives in NC has to apply for a permit to buy any firearm every time. here in PA I can walk in and walk out with a gun in less than 20 minutes depending on how busy the shop is.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> what guns require registration ?
> besides NFA items like SBR , AOW , pre-1986 full auto or class III.


I didn't say they need to be registered, depends on the state law and type of firearm.

Federal law requires a background check for anyone purchasing a firearm through an FFL holder. The feds are not supposed to legally keep a list of people who have background checks and therefore probably buy a gun. I bet there is some lefty bureaucrat that has a list derived from the checks and will produce it when the government starts confiscating the guns.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wannabfarmer said:


> in pa if you buy any gun new or used from a shop or an FFL it must be registered in your name. a long gun (shotguns, hunting rifles) if bought from a private party are not required to be registered in your name. AK's are also grouped into the long gun category. it was explained to me they are grouped into the category because their barrels are pressed in and can't be disassembled like AR style rifles. AR's are grouped and must be registered like pistols. I believe pistols if they are gifted by a direct family member aren't required to be registered but a bill of sale is used to show change of possession. I think its weird that my dad who lives in NC has to apply for a permit to buy any firearm every time. here in PA I can walk in and walk out with a gun in less than 20 minutes depending on how busy the shop is.


is that an actual registry or just a 4473

everywhere a dealer must run a 4473 and possibly a state form on pistols.

here WI the instant background rifle or pistol is fast enough at least for me that I think my fastest purchase was 15 minutes most of that is filling out the paper 4473.
I get back ground checked so often a minimum of 5-6 times most years.
some because of work some because of volunteering and when I buy guns.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I bought two small handguns from pawnshops. The rest have been private sales from individuals who for whatever reasons felt they needed a bit of cash rather than their firearm. I have a couple shotguns that I inherited from a freind when he passed away. I'm fairly sure all my guns were legit when I got them. None of them have committed any crimes during my period of ownership. Mostly they hang out waiting for a good belly rub once in a while. I do keep them oiled and clean. Never know when some critter may need to be put down.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I usually research for what I want then find an online price for it.

Next I go to one of our local gun shops and ask if they can match it.

If they can or at least come close It's a sale.

Have bought guns from friends or other gun club members.

Have bought some guns on impulse.

Few years back I was at Dick's getting some fishing stuff and they had a Savage MarkII with a 3x9 Bushnel scope on sale.

I got the display model for $139.

That's a good deal.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

the way the guys at the local gun shop explained it to me is to always have a trail of ownership. if someone uses the gun in a crime then sell it to me and I don't have a bill of sale or the papers on the gun I have nothing showing date of transaction to clear me then all charges go to whoever has the gun currently. Even if this isn't the exact law I have bill of sales for my 2 guns that were bought through friends the rest I bought at local shops.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

CYA or a 4473 at a store isn't a registration though.
some states do have registration of particular guns like Cali
ILL registers gun owners and not the individual guns

yes when I get a new gun I write down the SN# and where I got it from and price typically take some pictures for my records but that is CYA. as is filing a police report when a gun is stolen just good CYA.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Never pay retail.... I know a guy.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

so hypothetically lets say someone sneaks into my house and takes one of my guns and goes and commits a crime and drops the gun and he gets away. they look up the SN and it shouldn't belong to anyone then. 

That's what I mean by registered owner. The cops would be at my house within the hour to collect me for questioning on the crime. Any gun purchased from any store goes on file into your name, if you sell a hand gun or gun in that category it must be transferred from the registered owner into the new owners name. anything with a fixed barrel 16 inches or longer is considered a long gun and does not require registration to be transferred but it is highly recommended that a bill of sale or voluntary transfer is done to show new ownership. its not that different from a car. if you sell a car you are going to transfer the title to the new owner to show that they own it. if they get into a hit and run and ditch the car the cops will be at your house to question you if you didn't transfer the title. 
I have bill of sale on my shotgun and my AK 47. I bought both from friends and paid cash. also bought a pistol from one of them and had to go to the local gun shop to transfer it into my name. that paper you fill out for the BG check does go on file and makes you the registered owner of the gun.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wannabfarmer said:


> the way the guys at the local gun shop explained it to me is to always have a trail of ownership. if someone uses the gun in a crime then sell it to me and I don't have a bill of sale or the papers on the gun I have nothing showing date of transaction to clear me then all charges go to whoever has the gun currently. Even if this isn't the exact law I have bill of sales for my 2 guns that were bought through friends the rest I bought at local shops.





wannabfarmer said:


> so hypothetically lets say someone sneaks into my house and takes one of my guns and goes and commits a crime and drops the gun and he gets away. they look up the SN and it shouldn't belong to anyone then.
> 
> That's what I mean by registered owner. The cops would be at my house within the hour to collect me for questioning on the crime. Any gun purchased from any store goes on file into your name, if you sell a hand gun or gun in that category it must be transferred from the registered owner into the new owners name. anything with a fixed barrel 16 inches or longer is considered a long gun and does not require registration to be transferred but it is highly recommended that a bill of sale or voluntary transfer is done to show new ownership. its not that different from a car. if you sell a car you are going to transfer the title to the new owner to show that they own it. if they get into a hit and run and ditch the car the cops will be at your house to question you if you didn't transfer the title.
> I have bill of sale on my shotgun and my AK 47. I bought both from friends and paid cash. also bought a pistol from one of them and had to go to the local gun shop to transfer it into my name. that paper you fill out for the BG check does go on file and makes you the registered owner of the gun.


Your dealer is feeding you some very wrong information. I would be a little concerned about buying from a dealer with that poor an understanding of the dealer licensing and sales. 

There are a few states with “universal background checks”, and, in that case, things are a little different, but, in PA, as in most states, there is no “chain of ownership” database that the cops can just poke up on a computer. The only records are times that the firearm passed through the hands of registered dealers, and, even then, it’s only good through the initial end-use sale, and the records are held by the dealer. 

If a gun is found, and the maker and serial are legible, the cops contact the manufacturer, who has a record of who (usually a dealer) they shipped it to. The cops then call the dealer and find out who they sold it to. Then they go talk to that guy (this usually takes WAY more than the hour you cite to sort through). If that guy has the gun and/or seems like a good suspect, he’s investigated. 

If that first end-used no longer has the gun, but has some info on who he sold it to, the cops then follow up on that. If he sold it to a dealer, they check with the dealer and find the next buyer. If the first end user lost it, had it stolen, or has a dead-end on who they sold it to, that’s it- dead-end. 


The thing your dealer told you about being charged with any past crimes associated with your gun, if you don’t have a bill of sale, is also BS. 

Regardless whether you have a bill of sale of not, if you’re found to be associated with a gun used in a crime, you will be investigated. If you don’t make sense as a suspect, that investigation will be pretty quick. If you do make sense as a suspect, you will be investigated until you’re either cleared or charged. 

The having, or not having, a bill of sale does not automatically determine that you will be charged with whatever crimes a gun may have been used in. 

Either your dealer is terribly misinformed, or you completely misunderstood what he told you.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I think it might be time for a new gun shop. I'm pretty smart and made sure I listened when I was in the gun shop when I bought my first gun and felt they should know the laws and I didn't have any reason to think they were wrong. I'll go talk to a different shop for my next purchase.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wannabfarmer said:


> I think it might be time for a new gun shop. I'm pretty smart and made sure I listened when I was in the gun shop when I bought my first gun and felt they should know the laws and I didn't have any reason to think they were wrong. I'll go talk to a different shop for my next purchase.


Eh, if the dealer has a good selection and prices, and you like dealing with him, his being full of it is not necessarily a reason to quit shopping with him. 

It just doesn’t pay to rely on your gun dealer for your understanding of gun law. I’ve learned that “_I work (or used to work) in a gun shop._” tells you exactly as much about an individual’s expertise in guns as it does about their expertise in veterinary medicine. 

The only thing your dealer told you that would really bother me was that bit about carrying the charge for any crimes committed with a gun if you don’t have the receipt. The odds of the police tracing up a crime-gun AFTER you bought it, used, are very slim, but that advice could cause a scared, misinformed, and otherwise innocent person to lie to the police- that’ll make for one bad experience for all involved. 

Guns are like any other evidence in an investigation. If you have it, and you don’t make sense as a suspect, you’ll be in the clear, and may be able to provide the investigators with some info they can turn into a lead. If you make sense as a suspect, and you don’t have the gun, you’re still going to be investigated until you’re cleared or charged.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

true, I wasn't going to quit shopping at my normal gun shop I was just going to buy my next gun at a different store and pick their brain about the gun laws. I could also just go to the local police department. I made the mistake of putting full trust into one source. I'm not above admitting when or if i'm wrong. I will however explain my point as I understand it until given other information that makes sense to prove mine isn't correct. Thanks for the info and a new reason to go gun shopping lol.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

wannabfarmer said:


> true, I wasn't going to quit shopping at my normal gun shop I was just going to buy my next gun at a different store and pick their brain about the gun laws. I could also just go to the local police department. I made the mistake of putting full trust into one source. I'm not above admitting when or if i'm wrong. I will however explain my point as I understand it until given other information that makes sense to prove mine isn't correct. Thanks for the info and a new reason to go gun shopping lol.


Check gun laws at the ATF and your local state laws.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wannabfarmer said:


> true, I wasn't going to quit shopping at my normal gun shop I was just going to buy my next gun at a different store and pick their brain about the gun laws. I could also just go to the local police department. I made the mistake of putting full trust into one source. I'm not above admitting when or if i'm wrong. I will however explain my point as I understand it until given other information that makes sense to prove mine isn't correct. Thanks for the info and a new reason to go gun shopping lol.


Sorry. Not to be contrarian, but you really shouldn’t trust the cops when it comes to the law either. Knowing the law is not their job, ironic as that may seem. 

Believe it or not, one of the best places to get a practical understanding of gun laws is on a forum like this. Specialist lawyers are expensive and difficult to find. If you don’t have access to them for your job, you’re not likely to deal with one ever. Forums are the next best thing. 

Yes, you’re going to have some folks posting stuff that is wrong, as if it were fact, but (generally speaking) the larger group will point out the misinformation and set it straight. 

If you can find a shooting forum specific to your state, even better. A lot of us have to keep up to speed on the laws around the country, but no one is going to know the intricacies of your state laws like the shooting community in your own state.


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm trying to get into the local outdoor range as its the only place that allows me to shoot my AK. They have enrollment meetings every 3 months but I haven't made it down there yet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree about not trusting the cops to know the law. One told me I could not fire a gun within 500 feet of an occupied dwelling. Maybe in the city but not outside city limits according to the Ohio Revised Code. You should be able to look up your state gun laws in their revised code or administative code. If you can find a concealed carry instructor that offers a legal course it might be good to attend that.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I stumbled across the following web site about how long the Feds keep gun purchase records.

It may be of interest to some of y'all.

The comments below the article are good, too.

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2018/04/daniel-zimmerman/how-long-does-nics-keep-purchase-records/


----------



## wannabfarmer (Jun 30, 2015)

Good read thanks. some of the comments are funny and others are informative and get you thinking. Have to wonder how many of those people stating they did background checks are telling the truth. Multiple people claimed to do the same background checks and I think 2 said they could see it and the rest said they couldn't. Thanks NRA_guy


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

My local sherrif's office was not a good place to ask about the laws that pertained to selling a gun. I made a point to go in and ask them about selling a handgun in a face to face transaction and both buyer and seller were residents of MN. At first they tried to tell me I was required to bring the buyer down to the Sheffif's office so they could run a background check on him/her. When I questioned this they backpedaled to where they would like to have the buyer come in for a background check. After about 20 minutes they agreed there are no requirements for such a sale except both are residents of the state the transaction takes place in and they meet face to face. They seemed miffed that they had to admit the truth.

Your local FFL holder has the best handle on the laws in your state. My friendly game warden knows the laws on transporting firearms and distance to buildings ect.

NICS may have to deleat the background check records within 24 hours but that doesn't mean there isn't some leftist bureaucrat keeping his own list and waiting for the day gun confiscation begins. Even if you don't believe this scenario how long would it take to make a list from the forms the FFL holders are required to keep for 20 years.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

NRA_guy said:


> I stumbled across the following web site about how long the Feds keep gun purchase records.
> 
> It may be of interest to some of y'all.
> 
> ...


One thing of note: the NICS record being discussed does not include the serial number or even the number of guns being transferred.

The Form 4473 has the list of serials; that’s the hard-copy record that the article mentions your dealer has to keep for 20 years, but the FBI-NICS record never get the serial.

When your dealer calls in your background check to NICS, they read off your name, DOB, city of birth, SSN if you provided it, and whether the gun(s) being transferred is/are long-gun, hand-gun, or “other”.

Even if you buy all of your guns from a dealer, the NICS system will never have a record of how many or what they are- that stays on the paper form in your dealer’s filing cabinet.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

And I'm a Nigerian prince with a bridge to sell.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nimrod said:


> And I'm a Nigerian prince with a bridge to sell.


What part are you suggesting you don’t believe?

I don’t doubt that the government would keep the serials, if they had them, but NICS never gets them.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Something I read (so it must be true ) said that an FFL has to keep all 4473s for 20 years and then he can destroy them.

But if the FFL closes shop, his 4473s must be shipped to the ATF.

I thought the FFL had to keep them forever.

I wonder how many FFLs destroy old ones vs just sending them in.

I also read a comment that the Feds could easily scan and OCR the 4473s into a giant database easily.

A former ATF guy said that big stores keep nice files of their 4473s, but small shops just stack them in boxes in a back room where they gather dust. After hurricane Katrina, several FFLs closed shop and the ATF got boxes of water soaked 4437s.

I think that it is unlikely that the Feds would and could scan all of the 4473s, but I do believe that the reason the anti-Second Amendment crowd wants "universal" background checks and FFL transfers on private gun purchases is so they can ban guns by type as California has done and identify ALL gun owners and ALL of the guns that they own. If completing the process takes 30 years, the liberals are willing to eat the elephant one bite at the time. They want to get the process started and the laws in place---then they can amend them and issue more restrictive interpretations and regulations implementing them. And there is ONLY one reason why they would want that: So they can come and get them.

It's shop-worn, but true: When guns are outlawed only outlaws have guns . . . and knives and acid.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> what guns require registration ?
> besides NFA items like SBR , AOW , pre-1986 full auto or class III.


Depends on the state laws.

Jeff


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

NRA_guy said:


> Something I read (so it must be true ) said that an FFL has to keep all 4473s for 20 years and then he can destroy them.
> 
> But if the FFL closes shop, his 4473s must be shipped to the ATF.
> 
> ...


The part about the 20-year rentetion, and sending them in to the ATF when you give up your FFL is true. 

I can’t say, for sure, that they don’t scan the 4473s they receive, but I’ve seen the storage, and I don’t believe they do. When they receive surrendered 4473s, the ATF puts them in standardized bankers boxes (not even necessarily sorting them by date in the case that a dealer had them all mixed up), and puts them into storage lockers. 

In the event that a check comes up on a dealer who’s records they have, they essentially do the same thing the dealer would have done, with the added step of having to figure out which storage locker those went into, and then digging through it. 

They may destroy them after 20 years, but I doubt it. That seems like a cumbersome paper-drill to keep up with. At best, if they destroy any, I’d say they wait until a dealer’s FFL was defunct for 20+ years, so they know that none of his 4473s were “current”.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Confiscation has begun. 






One fatality so far.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> The part about the 20-year rentetion, and sending them in to the ATF when you give up your FFL is true.
> 
> I can’t say, for sure, that they don’t scan the 4473s they receive, but I’ve seen the storage, and I don’t believe they do. When they receive surrendered 4473s, the ATF puts them in standardized bankers boxes (not even necessarily sorting them by date in the case that a dealer had them all mixed up), and puts them into storage lockers.
> 
> ...


Every FFL I know of destroys forms after 20 years. We don't have space for them and don't need the liability.

Jeff


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

weaselfire said:


> Every FFL I know of destroys forms after 20 years. We don't have space for them and don't need the liability.
> 
> Jeff


That may be. My comment was about doubting that the ATF destroys surrendered 4473s at the 20 year mark. 

Easy enough for an individual FFL to do; destroy all of 2001’s files on 1 January 2022, etc.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> That may be. My comment was about doubting that the ATF destroys surrendered 4473s at the 20 year mark.
> 
> Easy enough for an individual FFL to do; destroy all of 2001’s files on 1 January 2022, etc.


ATF isn't required to. In fact, nobody is. You don't have to keep them but you don't have to destroy them either.

Jeff


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Either your dealer is terribly misinformed, or you completely misunderstood what he told you.


Not to mention he probably gets $25-$50 for doing the transfer


----------

